# Hey Browning7WSM...



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2015)

You talk a big game with Bama..  How about an Avatar bet with the Original Browning guy?? There is only 1 Browning guy in this forum! A 1 week Avatar bet for the game? You game sissy or are you scared?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You talk a big game with Bama..  How about an Avatar bet with the Original Browning guy?? There is only 1 Browning guy in this forum! A 1 week Avatar bet for the game? You game sissy or are you scared?



Come on..... Go Dogs 2015....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You talk a big game with Bama..  How about an Avatar bet with the Original Browning guy?? There is only 1 Browning guy in this forum! A 1 week Avatar bet for the game? You game sissy or are you scared?





Browning Slayer said:


> Come on..... Go Dogs 2015....



Let's see how far your loyalty goes...


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 23, 2015)

Which browning is this? I get ya'll confused. 

jt


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Which browning is this? I get ya'll confused.
> 
> jt



the one wanting to do the bet was the one recently runoft by the momons and banished to. 4x4 trailer park in chattsworth ga.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Which browning is this? I get ya'll confused.
> 
> jt





Matthew6 said:


> the one wanting to do the bet was the one recently runoft by the momons and banished to. 4x4 trailer park in chattsworth ga.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


>



keep an eye out for your new neighbor, Chattsworth Charlie, moving down from Kentucky. Let us know if hes real.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> keep an eye out for your new neighbor, Chattsworth Charlie, moving down from Kentucky. Let us know if hes real.



I think he's just a legend...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I think he's just a legend...



i think hes Brownceluse or riffraff.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> keep an eye out for your new neighbor, Chattsworth Charlie, moving down from Kentucky. Let us know if hes real.





Browning Slayer said:


> I think he's just a legend...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i think hes Brownceluse or riffraff.



Maybe Les Miles? He always wanted to be a Mod..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2015)

This should be interesting.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> This should be interesting.



Nah... He just spouts off.. We'll see if he backs up his smack..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2015)

If this is true, Charlie is the multiple log in champ.


He even convinced them to make him a mod.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

lol

you think I'm some kid you are used to picking on..

You stand correct, the one and only Browning on this site has now arrived.. I see you were a couple of years too late..

I have (or will come pickem time) GA picked to win the game..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> lol
> 
> you think I'm some kid you are used to picking on..
> 
> ...



So, no Avatar bet?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm picking GA to win so there's nothing to bet..

Bama is 9-3 this year

go dog


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

go dog

2015

even you trailer park fans


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So, no Avatar bet?



Maybe Matthew6???


I heard he's a true Bammer that would never pick against his team.





How about Robert??? He could use a "custom" avatar.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> This should be interesting.





Browning Slayer said:


> Nah... He just spouts off.. We'll see if he backs up his smack..




Told ya Spot... All talk...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

thug patrol out in force this fine day.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Told ya Spot... All talk...



Looks like he's on Elfiii's bandwagon now.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks like he's on Elfiii's bandwagon now.



Nah... He trolls around all the time and never has backed up his talk.. That's how you can tell the difference between a bandwagon fan and a true fan..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thug patrol out in force this fine day.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thug patrol out in force this fine day.



Mornin thug.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nah... He trolls around all the time and never has backed up his talk.. That's how you can tell the difference between a bandwagon fan and a true fan..



haha

I've seen your type come and go


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

oh..

go dog 2015


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> haha
> 
> I've seen your type come and go



I've seen your type come and go as well.. Like ODR.. All talk..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I've seen your type come and go as well.. Like ODR.. All talk..



He's around


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> He's around



I know.. I have a bet with him already.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Mornin thug.



mornin. have a good day and dont be slappin no wimmenz today.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I know.. I have a bet with him already.



yall play state?

go dog


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

hourly go dog nc bound post


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2015)

Buncha Thugzzz up in hera . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Maybe Matthew6???
> 
> 
> I heard he's a true Bammer that would never pick against his team.
> ...



robert is the perfect choice.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

Hourly, Browning7wsm is a little scared Bama homer...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

daily dawgsux


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2015)

Rolllllllllllllllll Tide !!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> robert is the perfect choice.



I think so too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rolllllllllllllllll Tide !!!



bamas gonna make em cry next week.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks like he's on Elfiii's bandwagon now.



I don't have a bandwagon but I do have a banned wagon. It runs on a little Briggs & Stratton 4 horse. It's slow and loud but it always makes it to the finish line.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> bamas gonna make em cry next week.






You can take this to the bank, Bama gonna beat them dwagz like a runaway slave.



Rolllllllllll Tide and Go Tech !!!


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can take this to the bank, Bama gonna beat them dwagz like a runaway slave.
> 
> 
> 
> Rolllllllllll Tide and Go Tech !!!



The 1 loss crew!


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I think so too.



Awesome avatar.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2015)

riprap said:


> The 1 loss crew!






Yep, and you're fixin to join the club, thug !!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, and you're fixin to join the club, thug !!



Did anybody ever tell you you are a thug? In case they didn't.......

*Thug!*


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, and you're fixin to join the club, thug !!



Thugz eat at Raleys.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Did anybody ever tell you you are a thug? In case they didn't.......
> 
> *Thug!*





No sir, 'cause there ain't no THUGZ at GT . . 





riprap said:


> Thugz eat at Raleys.





Thugz be lubbin da grit bar at Raleys !!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

go you hairless dog go


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

nc every year


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thugz be lubbin da grit bar at Raleys !!!



Don't miss much about Glascock, but loved mauling the grit bar cheez gritz, hush puppies daddy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2015)

riprap said:


> Don't miss much about Glascock, but loved mauling the grit bar cheez gritz, hush puppies daddy.






Heckbro, there AIN'T nuttin else in Glascock, BUT Raleys !!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

dog fan for life

nc every year go dog


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> dog fan for life
> 
> nc every year go dog



Still acting like a child... Why don't you man up and take the bet?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Still acting like a child... Why don't you man up and take the bet?



dogs win by 1.. home field advantage wins it.. picking GA
If we had a better field goal kicker instead of a Calhoun reject, I'd take Bama

go dog


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I don't have a bandwagon but I do have a banned wagon. It runs on a little Briggs & Stratton 4 horse. It's slow and loud but it always makes it to the finish line.




Might wanna look into a diesel before the end of this season.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Awesome avatar.



I figured you'd like that.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No sir, 'cause there ain't no THUGZ at GT . .



North Ave. is eat up with them.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 24, 2015)

Yall will think made up when I chase 4 or 5 of you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> GT
> Georgia Thug





Noway bro, GT ain't gotta enough talent to enroll THUGZZ..


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Noway bro, GT ain't gotta enough talent to enroll THUGZZ..



Y'all should recruit more into Florida and Alabama. Plenty there.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

go dog

2015


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2015)

Silver Britches said:


> Y'all should recruit more into Florida and Alabama. Plenty there.





Can't make the grades Shuga Britches, all our wannabe THUGZ are borderline genious's . .


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 24, 2015)

I will take the avatar bet for one week Slayer and any other dawgs that are willing. How about it dawgies?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

fairhope said:


> I will take the avatar bet for one week Slayer and any other dawgs that are willing. How about it dawgies?



have you forgotten who tries to kick our field goals...


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 24, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> have you forgotten who tries to kick our field goals...



Just hoping it does not come down to that. Hoping we can stop the run and that loss to Ole Miss lites a little fire under some rears. Would be ironic if our kicker goes back home and wins the game. All in a little fun. Do I think we win? I give Bama as good a shot as UGA.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

fairhope said:


> I give Bama as good a shot as UGA.



I see it too as basically 50/50.. figure home field plays a role in winning.. who knows.. it didn't for us


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't make the grades Shuga Britches, all our wannabe THUGZ are borderline genious's . .



Them gt engineers so smart PJ has to hand deliver the play to the QB.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2015)

riprap said:


> Them gt engineers so smart PJ has to hand deliver the play to the QB.





We're called BOSS in the real world..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

fairhope said:


> I will take the avatar bet for one week Slayer and any other dawgs that are willing. How about it dawgies?



Glad to see you stepping up! I'm in!

Too bad Browning7 is too much of a Wuss..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2015)

"Wuss.."  OUCH . .


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

sick them

2015


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm not doing anything to jinx the Dawgs.  Bama is big time and UGA hasn't won a big time game in a few years.  LSU was the last one that kinda qualified.  I think the Dawgs can beat Bama but they will get Alabama's best because with 2 SEC losses their possible NC is out the window and it is make or break.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> I'm not doing anything to jinx the Dawgs.  Bama is big time and UGA hasn't won a big time game in a few years.  LSU was the last one that kinda qualified.  I think the Dawgs can beat Bama but they will get Alabama's best because with 2 SEC losses their possible NC is out the window and it is make or break.



Bama will have their ears pinned back and they will bring it every play like tomorrow ain't gonna' come. They can save themselves, knock UGA out of a BCS game and maybe the SEC East.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Bama will have their ears pinned back and they will bring it every play like tomorrow ain't gonna' come. They can save themselves, knock UGA out of a BCS game and maybe the SEC East.



It's what I'm scared of..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's what I'm scared of..



A couple "pop passes" and it will be party time in Athens.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> A couple "pop passes" and it will be party time in Athens.



Look for a new NCAA rule before next week.. Saban is not done crying about it..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Look for a new NCAA rule before next week.. Saban is not done crying about it..



If Uga is up by 10 and sets up for a kneel down to win the game, I hope the fake it and complete an 80 yd pop pass for the W.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heckbro, there AIN'T nuttin else in Glascock, BUT Raleys !!!!



Yes they is!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> I'm not doing anything to jinx the Dawgs.  Bama is big time and UGA hasn't won a big time game in a few years.  LSU was the last one that kinda qualified.  I think the Dawgs can beat Bama but they will get Alabama's best because with 2 SEC losses their possible NC is out the window and it is make or break.





elfiii said:


> Bama will have their ears pinned back and they will bring it every play like tomorrow ain't gonna' come. They can save themselves, knock UGA out of a BCS game and maybe the SEC East.



Agree with both... No bets for me I'm too skeered... Win or lose yall get to see Richt smiling! Go Dawgs Beat Bama!


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> If Uga is up by 10 and sets up for a kneel down to win the game, I hope the fake it and complete an 80 yd pop pass for the W.



You may see Bama start using the pop pass and Saban daring the officials to call it. He may do it so that the NCAA is forced to make the change. Say what you want about him whining, but when push comes to shove the man has some clout when dealing with the NCAA and the SEC.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

Should be a good game


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2015)

I'll take the spread and $20 dollas ???  You in, or out ??



Bamma gonna whup dat butt.


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2015)

ULM and Southern


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll take the spread and $20 dollas ???  You in, or out ??
> 
> 
> 
> Bamma gonna whup dat butt.



I do think the worse think that could have happened for UGA was the Bama Loss and the way it happened to Ole Miss. Now if Bama comes out and loses to UGA I am not sure how the rest of the season goes for Bama. We could lose 2 or 3 more by the time it is over and done with.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2015)

fairhope said:


> I do think the worse think that could have happened for UGA was the Bama Loss and the way it happened to Ole Miss. Now if Bama comes out and loses to UGA I am not sure how the rest of the season goes for Bama. We could lose 2 or 3 more by the time it is over and done with.






No worries bro, Bamma gonna beat da brakes of da dwagzzz, guaranteeeeeeeeeed !!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No worries bro, Bamma gonna beat da brakes of da dwagzzz, guaranteeeeeeeeeed !!!



Surprised the word Dwagz is still allowed here. Have not seen it in a while and thought maybe it might have offended someone. Hopefully they will be dwagging there rears at the end of this one.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2015)

fairhope said:


> I do think the worse think that could have happened for UGA was the Bama Loss and the way it happened to Ole Miss. Now if Bama comes out and loses to UGA I am not sure how the rest of the season goes for Bama. We could lose 2 or 3 more by the time it is over and done with.



Yep. I would prefer Bama cruising into Sanford stadium with the big head thinking no big deal. Now they are in it up to their neck. No way they aren't coming to play to win like they mean it. Saban will have them snorting blue flames.

Look on the bright side. We could be up 2 points with 2 minutes left and Richt will call a pooch kick. He's done it before.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Yep. I would prefer Bama cruising into Sanford stadium with the big head thinking no big deal. Now they are in it up to their neck. No way they aren't coming to play to win like they mean it. Saban will have them snorting blue flames.
> 
> Look on the bright side. We could be up 2 points with 2 minutes left and Richt will call a pooch kick. He's done it before.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2015)

Elfiii not a delusional dwag fan .


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 24, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Yep. I would prefer Bama cruising into Sanford stadium with the big head thinking no big deal. Now they are in it up to their neck. No way they aren't coming to play to win like they mean it. Saban will have them snorting blue flames.
> 
> Look on the bright side. We could be up 2 points with 2 minutes left and Richt will call a pooch kick. He's done it before.



Hey, if you are up 2 points with 2 minutes to go, you are in good shape because we will have to score 6 because of our lack of a consistant fieldgoal kicker and with Lane Kiffins playcalling you will have the ball back with 1:45 to go still with a 2 point lead.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Elfiii not a delusional dwag fan .



Quack is though.


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Yep. I would prefer Bama cruising into Sanford stadium with the big head thinking no big deal. Now they are in it up to their neck. No way they aren't coming to play to win like they mean it. Saban will have them snorting blue flames.
> 
> Look on the bright side. We could be up 2 points with 2 minutes left and Richt will call a pooch kick. He's done it before.



To a team with not much of a passing attack...


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2015)

Maybe if we win the toss we'll start with onside kick.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2015)

fairhope said:


> Hey, if you are up 2 points with 2 minutes to go, you are in good shape because we will have to score 6 because of our lack of a consistant fieldgoal kicker and with Lane Kiffins playcalling you will have the ball back with 1:45 to go still with a 2 point lead.



You don't know the losing power of the Dawg side of the Force.

Remember that last 30 seconds in Atlanta a few years back?


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 24, 2015)

elfiii said:


> You don't know the losing power of the Dawg side of the Force.
> 
> Remember that last 30 seconds in Atlanta a few years back?



I was there. Remember it well and enjoyed the drive home the following day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2015)

elfiii said:


> You don't know the losing power of the Dawg side of the Force.
> 
> Remember that last 30 seconds in Atlanta a few years back?






Dang, just dang.  I thought the "Pooch Kick" was stoopid, but CMR takes "dumbbutt" to a different level.


FIRE CMR !!!!!


So much talent, too little coach...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2015)

Say what you want, but CMR's got the best tan of any coach out there..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

the whole thing is that he's due..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

elfiii said:


> You don't know the losing power of the Dawg side of the Force.
> 
> Remember that last 30 seconds in Atlanta a few years back?



That was the year for sure... No doubt y'all would have beat the Irish also


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> That was the year for sure... No doubt y'all would have beat the Irish also






If's and but's were candy and nutz , we'd all have a Merry Christmas. 


And yes, you can quote me on that one.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If's and but's were candy and nutz , we'd all have a Merry Christmas.
> 
> 
> And yes, you can quote me on that one.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Say what you want, but CMR's got the best tan of any coach out there..





Looks as if he's sprayed daily.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2015)

An avatar bet challenge between two guys turns into a FIVE PAGE thread in one day?
Mad skillz people.....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> An avatar bet challenge between two guys turns into a FIVE PAGE thread in one day?
> Mad skillz people.....



Apparently it's life or death for some


----------



## srb (Sep 24, 2015)

*This!*



elfiii said:


> Bama will have their ears pinned back and they will bring it every play like tomorrow ain't gonna' come. They can save themselves, knock UGA out of a BCS game and maybe the SEC East.



Play on ...


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

ive had alot of fun. slayer is pure north ga thug. I too will accept his avatar challenge for a  one week period. we need charlie (if he is real), and all the other daily go doggers in on this too. hopefully, they too can find a spine for a week.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> An avatar bet challenge between two guys turns into a FIVE PAGE thread in one day?
> Mad skillz people.....



And thats without some key sports forum players. 

Odr, Rebel Yell, Ol Red......







All these post and only 2 ppl have accepted.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> ive had alot of fun. slayer is pure north ga thug. I too will accept his avatar challenge for a  one week period. we need charlie (if he is real), and all the other daily go doggers in on this too. hopefully, they too can find a spine for a week.



Maybe you could talk to Browning7 and see if he could grow a spine in just over a week...


Not sure why so many folks are in-secure... It's an avatar for a week.. Lighten up folks.. It's what makes this forum fun this time of year...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> An avatar bet challenge between two guys turns into a FIVE PAGE thread in one day?
> Mad skillz people.....



So Robert, are you in?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> And thats without some key sports forum players.
> 
> Odr, Rebel Yell, Ol Red......
> 
> ...




Check your math FSU boy..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe you could talk to Browning7 and see if he could grow a spine in just over a week...:


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Maybe you could talk to Browning7 and see if he could grow a spine in just over a week...
> 
> 
> Not sure why so many folks are in-secure... It's an avatar for a week.. Lighten up folks.. It's what makes this forum fun this time of year...



You just can't make this stuff up people


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> You just can't make this stuff up people



What would you make up? That you need to grow a spine? We've saw all of your posts today.. No news there..

Been called out for your trolling and you don't answer except with more trolling.. Yep.. Spineless...


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So Robert, are you in?



Yep.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> What would you make up? That you need to grow a spine? We've saw all of your posts today.. No news there..
> 
> Been called out for your trolling and you don't answer except with more trolling.. Yep.. Spineless...



yeah, you called me out on a sports forum

and who are you again??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Check your math FSU boy..



Did I miss someone???



Fairhope, 6, and now RHBAMA


So now 3 have accepted the challenge.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2015)

3 Bammers and only 1 Dawg??????


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Did I miss someone???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they're "putting it on the line"


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Did I miss someone???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did a Nole end up in charge of this?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> 3 Bammers and only 1 Dawg??????



Look out Spot,, you may get "called out" for trolling on a sports forum


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> 3 Bammers and only 1 Dawg??????



and if you're real lucky, you can get called big bad words like wuss and no spine

on a sports forum mind you


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

time for ss thug to choose sides.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

and lbzdually, nickel back too. and stuffy mcbuck.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> How did a Nole end up in charge of this?




That's what us mods do. 
Pg 6


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

poor elfii shoudnt have to be on thay bandwagon alone. guess were dealing with pupzzzzzz and not vicious DAWGS.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

dogs are just chickenzzzzzz.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

lbzxydually


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Yep.



Way to set the bar! Charlie, you got to get in too! UGA and Bama only play every few years...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> time for ss thug to choose sides.




I just can't sport a Dawg avatar.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

brown celuse, riffraff and charlie if hes real. bak bak. chicken i tell you. wheres riffraff and fishhawk and the sensible john cooper. come on chick dawgs accept the challenge


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> time for ss thug to choose sides.



I agree.. Heck, FSU fans should do something.. Heck, I made them wear Oregon avatars..


----------



## riprap (Sep 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> brown celuse, riffraff and charlie if hes real. bak bak. chicken i tell you. wheres riffraff and fishhawk and the sensible john cooper. come on chick dawgs accept the challenge



riffraff...oooooooohhhhhhhh...you might reach emu status one day.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> and if you're real lucky, you can get called big bad words like wuss and no spine
> 
> on a sports forum mind you



I said we could bet $$$... What would you like to bet? Unlike you! I'll stand behind my team "win, lose or draw"... I don't just follow my team when they do good unlike some Bama fans..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I just can't sport a Dawg avatar.




you "wuss"... you better "put it on the line"


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I said we could bet $$$... What would you like to bet? Unlike you! I'll stand behind my team "win, lose or draw"... I don't just follow my team when they do good unlike some Bama fans..



ahhh.. look.. the troll police is back


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I just can't sport a Dawg avatar.



sissy thug.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I agree.. Heck, FSU fans should do something.. Heck, I made them wear Oregon avatars..




How about the Bammers let me make a special avatar just for you.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

riprap said:


> riffraff...oooooooohhhhhhhh...you might reach emu status one day.



make your move or sit back down.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> How about the Bammers let me make a special avatar just for you.



I could care less! I'm not insecure like some "one" Bama fan..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> make your move or sit back down.



Sounds like some advice a certain Bama fan could take..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> sissy thug.



Put the beer down Phyllis.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey, troll police guy.... where'd you go???


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> lbzxydually



I've already stated my position on the subject.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

oh well, i'll check back tomorrow

don't you let me down now troll police.. I expect to see more useless comments from you


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> I've already stated my position on the subject.



have some fun. if yall win maybe slayer and charlie can have you up to the trailer park for beers.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 24, 2015)

pupzzzzzz are big dawgzzzzz after all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> oh well, i'll check back tomorrow
> 
> don't you let me down now troll police.. I expect to see more useless comments from you



Lol... Poor little bammer... Start's useless comments and when he's called out he back peddle's and tries to spin it like JJ.. You started it. I just called you on it and now you are going around and around..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> have some fun. if yall win maybe slayer and charlie can have you up to the trailer park for beers.



Is Elfiii in on this thing?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Is Elfiii in on this thing?



If he is, are you?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> If he is, are you?



I'll take some of that action.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'll take some of that action.





I knew you had it in ya...


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I knew you had it in ya...



I'm still a little gun shy.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Lol... Poor little bammer... Start's useless comments and when he's called out he back peddle's and tries to spin it like JJ.. You started it. I just called you on it and now you are going around and around..



LOL

see, that was ODoR's downfall..  I'm a much better fisherman than him.. 

I catch you hook line and sinker with each comment

watch, and i'll prove it to you..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

"called out" on a sports forum


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 24, 2015)

You bit off more than you can chew


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 25, 2015)

the bobber is starting to bounce..


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Is Elfiii in on this thing?



not yet. hes to busy driving the bandwagon. so we will put you down on the bama side of things.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 25, 2015)

wonder if nickel back will step up too, or mcchickenbuck.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 25, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> not yet. hes to busy driving the bandwagon. so we will put you down on the bama side of things.




Looks like all the Dawg fans are skeered. 











Sorry 6, Dawgs roll at home.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 26, 2015)

Are the Dogs ready?????????????????

rtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sorry 6, Dawgs roll at home.





Not so fast my friend


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 26, 2015)

After seeing that first half of crap against southern, I wonder how the coin will flip for next weeks game

Bama may get the pick


of course we all know Tide wins


----------



## Buck Roar (Sep 27, 2015)

How did I miss this thread?? I'm in on the avatar bet. 
Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Is Elfiii in on this thing?



I am observing from a distance. Besides, I'm picking Bama to win.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> lol
> 
> I have (or will come pickem time) GA picked to win the game..





BROWNING7WSM said:


> I'm picking GA to win so there's nothing to bet..
> 
> Bama is 9-3 this year
> 
> go dog





BROWNING7WSM said:


> dogs win by 1.. home field advantage wins it.. picking GA
> If we had a better field goal kicker instead of a Calhoun reject, I'd take Bama
> 
> go dog





BROWNING7WSM said:


> I see it too as basically 50/50.. figure home field plays a role in winning.. who knows.. it didn't for us



Soooooooooo.............................

Since you picked Bama in your pick-em's, you are in on the Avatar bet???

Your words, I just quoted them...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Soooooooooo.............................
> 
> Since you picked Bama in your pick-em's, you are in on the Avatar bet???
> 
> Your words, I just quoted them...




You don't want to be an ODR do ya? Talk a big game and run off with the ball?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Soooooooooo.............................
> 
> Since you picked Bama in your pick-em's, you are in on the Avatar bet???
> 
> Your words, I just quoted them...







Don't be afeard 7, it's Bama after all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You don't want to be an ODR do ya? Talk a big game and run off with the ball?



Or be known to stick your foot in your mouth without backing your word?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Don't be afeard 7, it's Bama after all.



I think the whole Kiffin, Saban marriage has him scared...


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 1, 2015)

Rh, matty, browning and others are gonna be some sad daddys come Sat night. Gonna be gnashing of teefers.

jt


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Oct 1, 2015)

I didn't realize Barry from the BeeGees was a bammer fan!

Neat that you got his portrait for your avatar.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Rh, matty, browning and others are gonna be some sad daddys come Sat night. Gonna be gnashing of teefers.
> 
> jt



Might gum some stuff... Like teething babies..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 1, 2015)

Ill put it "on the line" .......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> How did a Nole end up in charge of this?





SpotandStalk said:


> That's what us mods do.
> Pg 6



Robert, it's Thug Management 101.... Delegation down the ranks!

Spot, please tally up the count in this thread.. I'm starting a new one!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 1, 2015)

Liking the weather report


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Liking the weather report



So you are in?? Come on!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 1, 2015)

Bama- Fairhope Bama, Matthew6, RhBama, BROWNING7WSM



Uga- BrowningSlayer, BuckRoar




8 pgs and only 6 ppl in the challenge.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> So you are in?? Come on!!!!



Yup


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 1, 2015)

You may want to work on your fan base


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 1, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> You may want to work on your fan base



a bulldog has a weak spine.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Yup


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Robert, it's Thug Management 101.... Delegation down the ranks!
> 
> Spot, please tally up the count in this thread.. I'm starting a new one!



i need thug 2 and 3 to get more dogs in on this awesome deal. 

thanks. thug1


----------

